# Suggest Essential Guitar Set Up Tools



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So besides the commonly available allen wrenches, screwdrivers or files, etc. from the local hardware store. What would you guys say are the top 3 or 4 luthier quality tools a guy needs for basic to intermediate guitar setups? Feel free to prioritize them from most useful/important to less needed/could get by without.

Thanks.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

a good straight edge that is graduated in mm & 64ths


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I use my nut files a lot. And a good straight edge is very important. Fret crowning files, and finger board protectors. And a machinist's rule. That's 5


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd go to Stew-mac online and check out their setup kits, price them and then check locally to see if you can piece one together at a reasonable price. Thar way you'd have a better idea of what is necessary, my 1.5 cents worth.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

My wife got me the Cruz Tools "Groovetech Guitar Player Tech Kit". http://www.cruztools.com/products/mitools.html

Certainly not the most awesome tool kit in the world, but there are a few good useful tools for doing simple stuff on the guitar. It's good for guys like me just getting started fiddling around.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

A good set of radius gauges, feeler gauges, notched straight edge (both Fender and Gibson scales), and a digital caliper.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

An accurate tuner


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

to me, when I hear the term "guitar setup" I understand it to be...in no perticular order

Neck truss rod adjustment
Saddle height adjustment to effect string height
Intonation saddle adjustment
pickup height adjustment
Changing a set of strings

All this stuff by the way can be done with common house tools and are not hard to do.

Fret work on the other hand I don't think should be attempted by a novice on any decent guitar...even with the right tools.
If you want to bring it up a notch, try changing pickups...its fun and not that hard to do.

G.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I started with the "basic setup kit" and a few other things from stewmac...

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Maintenance/Basic_Setup_Kit.html
http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Fretting/Fret_Rocker.html
This is a handy little tool, paid for itself...
http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Fretting/Fret_End_Dressing_File.html
Fixed a few pingy nuts slots with this, I picked up three different guages...
http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Nuts_and_Saddles/Mitchell_Abrasive_Cord.html

Fret protectors a nice to have too, I did get some fret erasers, but haven't tried them yet.

One of these don't hurt...http://www.staples.ca/en/Catalina-L...er-Lamp-22W-Black/product_802639_2-CA_1_20001

I may pick up some crowning files next order, down the road.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what i use as nut files are tip cleaners for a welder. they're like 5 bucks a set at crappy tire, they have any size you could possibly need, and they'll last forever, because they were designed to file metal and slag, which is harder and more abrasive than any nut i ever saw


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I made a neck cradle out of a scrap piece of wood. Kind of like this, but I put a little more effort into it. 
Best tool ever for setups and string changes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Basic Setup Kit from StewMac has always been on my radar, I especially like the radius gauges. The other piece that I've seen used many times and it seems like a great and quick way to check neck relief...

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Necks_and_Fingerboards/Neck_Relief_Gauge.html


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> The other piece that I've seen used many times and it seems like a great and quick way to check neck relief...
> 
> http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Necks_and_Fingerboards/Neck_Relief_Gauge.html


That's just pretty! I gotta build me one of them things!!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

sulphur said:


> I started with the "basic setup kit" and a few other things from stewmac...
> 
> http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Maintenance/Basic_Setup_Kit.html
> http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Fretting/Fret_Rocker.html
> ...


Rare for sulphur and I to agree  but all his recommendations are good but the first one IMO. That's because the Basic Setup Kit (which I bought first myself) includes a plain straight-edge, whereas this one is the one you'll end up wanting:

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Leveling/Notched_Straightedge.html

Yeah, it costs almost as much as the whole kit but it makes it easier to determine what the neck is doing because you're checking at fretboard level, instead of fret level. This rule can be mis-used to measure across the tops of the frets too, but the rocker tool that sulphur recommended is the bomb for checking the frets. When you're checking the neck, you want the slotted one (says the guy who ended up paying pay for both!) The other tools in the Basic Setup Kit can be purchased separately.

The fret erasers are nice, work great (like nearly everything Stewmac sells). These guards are great for when you're filing or sanding frets:

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tool..._Fingerboards/StewMac_Fingerboard_Guards.html

For tidying-up scuffs and scratches, these are very good:

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Sanding/Micro-Mesh_Soft_Touch_Pads.html
http://www.stewmac.com/Materials_an...Polishing_Compounds_Set_of_4_small_sizes.html

Finally, setting up a guitar is more about the feel and the sound than about the numbers, but sometimes you just wanna know the numbers (or maybe your customer does):

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Types_of_Tools/Straightedges/String_Action_Gauge.html

(That one is in the Basic Setup Kit if you do buy it.)

People say you can get this stuff less-expensively elsewhere. I don't know where, and don't know if similar tools from elsewhere are just as good as Stewmac's, but the Stewmac tools are top-drawer. I haven't yet been disappointed in anything I've purchased, nor in their inventory or excellent service.

Oh, one more tool I love, not from Stewmac:

https://www.long-mcquade.com/14256/Guitars/Accessories/Ernie_Ball/Power_Peg_String_Winder.htm

You'll never want to hand-wind strings again.

Essential? Everyone has their own definition of it!  But the above will give you a good start IMO.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like that straight edge in the basic kit to check the relief with a feeler guage.
I'd use the fret rocker first across the board to determine if everything is Ok first.

The graduated guage measuring unit was what I was after.
You could get away with just that and eyeball each string across the board, instead of using the radius guages.

I'll have to grab one of those EB string winders.
Even the little manual handled units are better than turning by hand, on and off.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I use automotive feeler gauges a lot. A machinists rule graduated to 64ths I use a lot too.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

A less expensive notched straight edge can be found here (and other tools):

http://www.philadelphialuthiertools...ar-neck-setup-gibson-and-fender-scale-length/


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

There's nothing to be afraid of when it comes to simple fret work like levelling and re-crowning. Once you look closely at the tools, the instructions for how to use them almost tell the story themselves. Attack the task intelligently and with some measure of caution/restraint and you should be perfectly fine.


http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Sanding/8_Radius_Blocks.html

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Types_of_Tools/Files/Diamond_Fret_File.html

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Fretting/Polishing_and_abrasives/Fret_Erasers.html

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tool..._Fingerboards/StewMac_Fingerboard_Guards.html


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm a bit overwhelmed at what to choose when it somes to the crowning files.

Any recommendations on which to get, what to avoid? 
The sanding blocks should be straight forward, unless there should be a certain length to get.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have done fret leveling with nothing more than a flat file, a good flat sanding block,sandpaper and a marker (sharpie or similar). I have re-crowned them by hand with sandpaper too. You can get up to 2000 grit at your local NAPA store. I would recommend finding a busted up guitar that someone is going to throw out to practice on first though. In fact, a busted up guitar is great for trying all kinds of new things. They are pretty easy to come by.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Tarbender said:


> A less expensive notched straight edge can be found here (and other tools):
> 
> http://www.philadelphialuthiertools...ar-neck-setup-gibson-and-fender-scale-length/


Ouch! That one looks fine, for less than 1/3 the price of Stewmac's. It's even about 1/3 heavier. Anybody want to buy my Stewmac one for $80?! 

(BTW when you use one of these you will be fart-free, your butt clenched too tight to let anything escape. None of the edges on them are gently-rounded, they're like a heavy sharp saw just itching for something to bite into. Drop it anywhere on your guitar and you'll have a lasting memory.)

Other tools look good too, even if not always 70% cheaper.

http://www.philadelphialuthiertools...high-fret-finder-will-rock-on-high-low-frets/
http://www.philadelphialuthiertools...ng-action-gauge-inch-ruler-guitar-setup-tool/
http://www.philadelphialuthiertools...-tools/notched-guitar-radius-gauges-set-of-4/
http://www.philadelphialuthiertools...ius-gauge-for-guitar-and-bass-setup-set-of-9/
http://www.philadelphialuthiertools...-caliper-6-inch-150mm-all-metal-construction/
http://www.philadelphialuthiertools.com/luthier-tools/files/fret-crowning-file-set-2-files/
http://www.philadelphialuthiertools...s/fingerboard-protector-fret-guards-set-of-2/
http://www.philadelphialuthiertools.com/luthier-tools/wrenches/esp-multi-spanner-wrench/

Thanks tarbender!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, thanks for reminding me about the fret rocker....that is a handy tool too!

I made my own.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

As someone who has played guitar for over 30 years, but is just getting into basic setups, I just have to thank everyone here for the contributions. It gives me a hella lot less questions regarding which tools to get for specific work or not.

This isn't really a luthier's tool, but one I picked up off of ebay to clean some pots on a bass I picked up a while ago:

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Maintenance/Pot_Cleaning_Cap.html


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Oh, thanks for reminding me about the fret rocker....that is a handy tool too! I made my own.


Jim, looks like you've got enough saw-blade left to make about five more. Some guys here may want to place orders!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

amazon.ca has an assortment of luthier tools for reasonable money.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

boyscout said:


> http://www.philadelphialuthiertools...-tools/notched-guitar-radius-gauges-set-of-4/



possibly a dumb question but i'll ask it anyhow.

what is this for? i've tried to figure out how it would be useful but it escapes me. i don't know why knowing the radius would be useful


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those gauges help determine the radius of the board.
If you're a luthier, you could be getting in anything from a vintage Tele to a shredder guitar.

The ones I have are the flat ones with the handles from Stewmac.
The issue I see with these notched gauges is that even with production specs,
the first string is closer to the fretboard than the sixth string.
Those appear to have even spacing across the board.

This especially comes into play with individually adjustable saddles, such as a Strat.
On a Tune-O-matic, you can just set the first and sixth strings and the rest will fall into place.
Individually adujsted saddles are idependant, so each has to be set to follow the radius.

That can be easily done without any of these gauges by measuring each string individually.


----------



## Telenator II (Jul 20, 2009)

When you need the ultimate accuracy.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

vadim,

Marv has that same relief gauge. its a pretty neat tool. personally, a bit pricey for the amount of use it would get from me. 

for me, the tools I find I use the most (in no particular order) also happen to be the ones I always pull out when I get a new guitar or set one up

1. my nut making tools - files, string spacing rule and .10mm saw
2. my stewmac string action gauge - though one could argue automotive feelers are adequate
3. a good straight edge
4. my fret tools - fingerboard boards, files, 

for the tools already mentioned, i rarely use the radius gauges. I think i've used them like 3x in the 4 years I've had them. you're welcome to borrow mine any time (my office is pretty close to your house)

other random tools I find I use a lot (not luthier specific)
1. my cordless screwdriver with a tuner bit on the end. saved me countless minutes of winding pegs and pulling screws from pickguards and pickups. 
the RPMs are pretty low and so is the torque, so you never have to worry about over tightening.
2. my sanding station - it has 2 belts. makes shaping bone nuts a real cinch. 
3. neck support - mine is a stew mac one, but as mentioned above you can make one pretty easy since you're a handy guy.
4. dremel with polishing bits. i use this to polish frets when they get dull. saves a lot of time and they feel crazy slick after. also good for polishing bone (nuts)


----------

